
Backdoor accounts discovered in 29 FTTH devices from Chinese vendor C-Data - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/backdoor-accounts-discovered-in-29-ftth-devices-from-chinese-vendor-c-data/
======
scrps
Hanlon's razor of course, but it is hard to believe that this isn't malice
masquerading as stupidity. Hard-coded credentials, zero encrypted protocols
used for transport, and weak crypto for the credentials.

Guest/[empty] really makes it art.

I am more inclined to believe Hanlon's razor applies to whatever network
engineer put one of these dumpster fires on a network without noticing these
massive flaws.

